# Anybody buy Brisket at Costco?



## norrell6

I have only made one brisket before and it turned out so-so. I have researched the forums and have a game plan for smoking another one. I went to buy one at Costco and found that they had two types. One was cryo-packed and just called brisket and another was called beef brisket flat. The one called "flat" appeared to be trimmed of all fat on both sides. The one that was cryo-packed didnt look like a whole brisket. I did some research and found a whole brisket has a point and flat. The ones at Costco looked just like flats with fat on them. Is that normal for just a flat to come cryo-packed? I figure I want the one with fat anyway. 

Any ideas or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## supervman

There is Flat Cut and Point Cut. 
FLAT is MUCH MUCH better in my opinion. 
Some of the point cuts are way too fatty AND hard to slice as well. 

Two different parts of the same piece of meat.


----------



## bassman

When I buy the cryo-pac from Sam's Club, it's the flat and point together.  In fact, I have a 15 1/2 pounder to do shortly.  Gettin' too old to stay up all night though
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## abelman

I usually only do flats and it's a great cut of meat. I also get my flats from Costco. They aren't cryo packed. Just look like regular meat packing.

The flats have the fat cap on the bottom and you can't see how big it is so it's kind of hit of miss unless you talk to the butcher. Personally, I have bought them right out of the cooler and have always been happy.


----------



## roadog24

I smoked one from Costco last weekend...along with a butt and some baby backs.  It was my first briskett, but turned out great...could have been a little thicker though.  Whats the difference betweed flat and point?


----------



## abelman

The point and the flat make up a whole brisket, usually called a packer. The flat is usually leaner and generally sliced. The point is thicker and usually pulled. That's the general gist.

I have done both but prefer a flat. 

Here's a good pictoral that shows the process:  http://www.azbbqa.net/articles/brisket-trim.htm


----------



## ronp

I have done a whole brisket. But seperated it' Here is the link.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=17796
Hope this helps.


----------



## norrell6

Thanks Abelman,

I was not sure if there was fat underneath the "flat" cut in the packaging. They want $4/lb for the flat only and $2.50/lb for the whole brisket. For the savings, i might buy the whole one and trim it myself.

Again, thanks for info about Costco.


----------



## pineywoods

I usually end up with packers which have both but I usually pull the whole thing so it doesn't really matter to me. If I do want sliced I just slice some of the flat for a meal or two then pull the rest.


----------



## cheyman

The point is great & a must if you want to do burnt ends!


----------



## cinnamonkc

I buy whole brisket at Costco on a regular basis.  It's cheaper than the flat there.


----------



## norrell6

I bought a brisket tonight at Costco. It is cryo-packed but it is not a whole brisket. I asked the guy in the meat dept. what the difference was between the cryo-pack and the regular meat package brisket. He said the one in the regular meat package are just trimmed up cryo-packs. He said the ones at my store (cryo-packed) do not include the point. I will give this one a try. It is only 5.75 lbs. Not this weekend though. This weekend is pork shoulder time.


----------



## Dutch

I was at the local Costco last night and pick up a couple of boneless pork shoulders ($1.67 lb) and took a look at their packer briskets. They wanted $3.26 lb-that's a bit more than what I normally pay. Guess I'll hit Walmart-that last brisket I got from them was a "left-side' brisket and I paid $1.89 lb for it.


----------



## cwb124

I ONLY buy the whole packer cut.  It's cheaper per pound, even after trimming the fat.

I figure if I'm going to bother smoking some meat for 12 or so hours, I'm going to do as much as possible to make best use of my time and my fuel.  I use a Traeger so the pellets can add up if you use a lot of them.  A 14# packer cut takes up damn near my whole smoker.  It would just be too naked if I had just a flat!


----------



## mummel

Price aside, is it better to do a flat or a packer?


----------



## humdinger

mummel said:


> Price aside, is it better to do a flat or a packer?


The packer contains the flat and the point. I prefer the point as it is highly marbled and is always juicy, therefore I rarely do flats alone. (Flats tend to dry out on me.)

If you don't want/need 12 lbs of meat that comes with a packer, look for a corned flat (corned beef) at your local grover, those are great smoked. Just soak it in water for a couple hours to leach out some of the salt.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Yes , and they are fantastic ! ! !













IMG_0009.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 25, 2015


















IMG_0011.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 25, 2015





Here are shots of a Costco Briskert , . .


----------



## mummel

Looks great.  I think I will try one next weekend.


----------



## antrocks22

I justbought a packer from costco that I am going to do on sunday. Do I need to remove any of the fat prior to smoking?


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

No.  Just cook it until it's tender.


----------



## venture

R.I.P to ronp and other loved and departed members of this very old thread!

My experience with Costco meat has been consistently good in my area.  Not the cheapest, but, as with many Costco items, a good value for the money.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## jeepdiver

The packer I picked up last week looks like it will need some trimming.  I stuck it in the freezer since I won't be able to smoke it for a while but looking at the package the fat cap was really thick on one end, to the point that it won't render out.  I usually try to trim to 1/2 inch or so even over the top


----------



## mummel

I thought Costco only sells flats with the cap removed? How many lbs is it?


----------



## antrocks22

The one I bought was only 9.8 lbs. Little guy


----------



## mummel

Sounds like it has the cap.


----------



## jeepdiver

mummel said:


> I thought Costco only sells flats with the cap removed? How many lbs is it?



They have recently started selling whole prime packers in some places.  The one I got last week was 14.5 lbs.  At the costco here they had the Packers at the end of the cooler, a ways down from the flats.


----------



## humdinger

antrocks22 said:


> The one I bought was only 9.8 lbs. Little guy


I always trim my briskets down and leave about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of fat cap on. It's not absolutely necessary, but I like to my seasoning to hit the beef as much as possible. You can see the before and after in this thread. (2nd and 3rd pic) http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232126/rowdy-rousey-brisket-prime


----------



## mummel

I'd rather not pay up for the fat and have the butcher at Costco trim the brisket.  I'm probably going to do next weekend!


----------



## mneeley490

Stopped by my local business Costco yesterday and found this:

Hefting it, I figure it's about 15 lbs or more. For scale, it's on a 35 gal. garbage can lid, and there is a standard utility razor knife next to it.













20151004_111352.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Oct 4, 2015






But take a look at the price.













20151004_111417.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Oct 4, 2015






Yeah, it was obviously mismarked, but who am I to argue?


----------



## noboundaries

Holy Moly, what a STEAL!  $2.89/lb for a choice brisket!  Wow.


----------



## jcbigler

Why do you think it was mismarked? 

Wal-Mart sells choice briskets for $2.96/lb.

Never mind. I see they have it listed as 7.3lbs


----------



## mummel

Grrrrr why can't I find these deals!!!!!


----------



## mneeley490

mummel said:


> Grrrrr why can't I find these deals!!!!!


Believe me, I looked thru the rest of them for any more!


----------



## humdinger

Nice Score! I woulda been so excited about that find, that they woulda suspected something when I checked out!


----------

